# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  الفرق بين اي فون 4 واي فون 4 اس iPhone 4 vs iPhone 4sl

## mohamed73

هذه الصورة توضح مقارنة الفرق بين ايفون 4 وايفون 4 اس  
وفي اي فون 4 اس يوجد خدمة siri الجديده وهي عبارة عن خدمة تجيب علي اسئلتك بالصوت     *معلومات عامة*    ايفون 4 : أعلن عنه في 2010 / الطول : 115.2 مم / العرض 58.2 مم / السمك 9.3 مم / الوزن 137 غرام   ايفوون 3GS : أعلن عنه في 2009 / الطول : 115.5 مم / العرض 62.1 مم / السمك 12.3 مم / الوزن 135 غرام     *الشكل والتصميم*   تم  تنحيف الشكل الجديد وجعل زواياه أبرز   وأوضح، ستجد إطار معدني يدور حول  كامل الجهاز، فصل زر الصوت + و - وتم  جعله  كزرين منفصلين، وضع مايكروفون  علوي إضافي لتقليل الضجيج "Noise   Cancellation"، استخدام الزجاج المقوى  في الأمام والخلف.    *الشاشة*    ايفون 4 : مقاس 3.5 بوصة / لمس Capacitive / دقة 960×640 / IPS LCD / كثافة بيكسل 326ppi   ايفون 3GS : مقاس 3.5 بوصة / لمس Capacitive / دقة 480×320 / كثافة بيكسل 163ppi   في الايفون  الجديد وهي تعتبر أفضل من النوع الموجود في الايفون   السابق.    *الكاميرا*    ايفون 4 : دقة 5 ميجا بيكسل / تسجيل فيديو دقة HD 720p مع 30fps / فلاش LED / كاميرا فيديو أمامية   ايفون 3GS : دقة 3 ميجا بيكسل / تسجيل فيديو دقة VGA مع 30fps     *نظام التشغيل*    ايفون 4 : iOS4   ايفون 3GS : إصدارة 3 مع القدرة على التحديث لـ iOS4 مجاناً        *المعالج وكرت الجرافيك*   ايفون 4 : Apple A4   ايفون 3GS : معالج ARM Cortex A8 بسرعة 600MHz / كرت جرافيك PowerVR SGX535        *الإنترنت والاتصالات*   ايفون 4 : 3G مع HSDPA 7.2Mbps و HSUPA 5.8Mbps / واي فاي b/g/n / جي بي اس / بلوتوث   ايفون 3GS : 3G مع HSDPA 7.2Mbps / واي فاي b/g / جي بي اس / بلوتوث     *المستشعرات والحساسات*    ايفون 4 : مستشعرات Accelerometer / Proximity sensor / Three-axis gyro   ايفون 3GS : مستشعرات Accelerometer / Proximity sensor      *البطارية*    ايفون  4 : مكالمات حتى 14 ساعة على شبكة   2G / مكالمات حتى 7 ساعات على شبكة 3G  / وضع انتظار 300 ساعة / تصفح  انترنت  حتى 10 ساعات على الواي فاي / تصفح  انترنت حتى 6 ساعات على 3G /  تشغيل  فيديو 10 ساعات / تشغيل ملف صوتي 40  ساعة   ايفون  3GS : مكالمات حتى 12 ساعة على  شبكة  2G / مكالمات حتى 5 ساعات على شبكة  3G / وضع  انتظار 300 ساعة / تصفح   انترنت حتى 9 ساعات على الواي فاي /  تصفح انترنت  حتى 5 ساعات على 3G /   تشغيل فيديو 10 ساعات / تشغيل ملف  صوتي 30 ساعة

----------

